# More Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got a call from the Arts Gallery that she needed some more birdhouses as she only had 3 left of the 18 I took down. So here are a few more that I completed last night and this morning. I have 4 more drying. All are from scraps of wood I had in the shop that were to small or to short for anything else. Comments or critiques welcome.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful

RAy H


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie really nice job there buddy.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bernie, sounds as if you are doing great at the Arts Gallery. Glad to hear it. They are great looking houses. Keep it up.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, they are simply beautiful. Perhaps when things slow down early in the new year you may consider doing a photo-shoot for us all.


----------



## ibcallus (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Bernie W,
your pics of bird house's are brilliant and i agree with Harrysin and the other lads it would be nice to see more of them.

ibcallus


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

great job - and they even come with the birds!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, they are simply beautiful. Perhaps when things slow down early in the new year you may consider doing a photo-shoot for us all.


Thanks all for your kind comments. Harry I have up in the sticky section a photo shoot and a tutorial on how to I do these birdhouses.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bernie, I have noticed some of the "tops" have the appearance of being checked? I was wondering how this is done?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bernie,

They are beautiful. :sold: 

I think Mike is referring to the one of the far left in the first pic. I too am curious how that was accomplished.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike said:


> Bernie, I have noticed some of the "tops" have the appearance of being checked? I was wondering how this is done?



That is done with a tool I got at the AAW Richmond Symposium. You can get it at Crafts Supply USA. It is a wagner texturing tool. It works pretty well and is a lot cheaper that the Sorby $200 outfit. There is a video just above the prices on kinda the right side so you can see how it works. Here it is. 

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...agner_Texturing_Tool___wagner_texturing?Args=


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. In the last 5 weeks minus one week with the flu I have did 20 birdhouse, 12 bells, 8 pens and 32 bottle stoppers. I am ready to get back to bowls and vases for a while.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An interesting tool. I had the impression that something on the order of a knurling tool was the answer. Have you ever tried using this tool to create a "grip" area on a pen?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike said:


> An interesting tool. I had the impression that something on the order of a knurling tool was the answer. Have you ever tried using this tool to create a "grip" area on a pen?


Nope Mike had not given that a thought but will give it a try on the next pen. I have tried it on a screw driver handle for a better grip. Works for me.


----------

